# Newbie - Naughty TJ



## WhitneyM1109 (Nov 12, 2011)

Hello everyone! I've been surfing these forums for months and have found some wonderful information but this is my first ever post! 

Have a couple questions and need some advice if possible. 

I have 2 male tiels, TJ and Simon.

Simon- I have just received Simon today. He is 8 weeks old and already he is so very lovable. He is constantly giving kisses and follows me around the house. He's a talker and hates when he isn't getting attention. 

TJ - He was my first tiel and a bit of a rescue. With winter coming here in the south, the "breeder" had him and his friends outside in a small cage. I quickly took him home. I couldn't leave him out there to freeze to death!  Simon has never really had human contact in his whole 10 weeks of living aside from myself and my husband. He is very nippy and has drawn blood a few times since we have gotten him.

My question is, is it possible for Simon to rub his lovable attitude off onto TJ? What could I do to show TJ that my husband and I aren't the "enemies?" I've gotten him out of his cage 7 or 8 times a day and when he doesn't bite, I give him millet but it seems like every other time I try to get him out he bites and he bites hard!  I love him, I honestly do, but I'm not sure I can handle being his chew toy for much longer.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Welcome to the forum! It sounds like TJ has some trust issues that need working on. http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=22073 there is a video at the end of the first post on this called the trust exercise. Follow it and it should help him to trust you. Also, try dropping pieces of millet into his cup, but make sure he sees you do it so he associates you with yummy treats.


----------



## WhitneyM1109 (Nov 12, 2011)

Thank you! I'm going to try that! =) I feel so bad for my poor baby. He seems so scared all of the time. When him and I are in a quiet room together, he's alright but very leery of his surroundings. I pray this exercise works. :thumbu:


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Its worked well for others so hopefully it does for you too!


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

Hi! Welcome to the forum! I hope you like it here! 

Simon sounds like a cute little birdy!


----------

